# Adquisición de datos de paralelo a USB



## doanesan (Jul 28, 2007)

Hola, estoy tratando de hacer un proyecto con mi PALM y un convertidor analogico digital de 8 bits. Me estoy enfrentando con varias dificultades pero la primera es saber si el cable bidireccional que se vende de USB a DB25 para impresoras me puede servir como interfase de comunicación para adquirir datos... alguien sabe?

Normalmente esos cables son para transmitir datos de la PC a la impresora pero aunque la especificación dice Bidireccional nadie me ha podido asegurar si realizan la función contraria, de "un escaner" (por ejemplo) hacia la PC.

Espero alguien tenga información comprobada sobre esto... Saludos.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Jul 28, 2007)

yo si he visto esos cables, los venden de USB a serial, paralelo u otro.

pero la verdad solo he ensayado el de USB a serial y me ha parecido excelente. trabaja de manera transparente.

Yo sugiero que si se puede hacer lo que tu quieres. pues ambos puertos son bidireccionales lo que tiene que funcionar tu idea.

si no funciona o tienes dificultades es porque posiblemente no configures bien tus puertos sobre todo el paralelo o porque tu programa tiene algun error de codigo.

mucha suerte con tu proyecto


----------



## eidtech (Jul 28, 2007)

doanesan dijo:
			
		

> Hola, estoy tratando de hacer un proyecto con mi PALM y un convertidor analogico digital de 8 bits. Me estoy enfrentando con varias dificultades pero la primera es saber si el cable bidireccional que se vende de USB a DB25 para impresoras me puede servir como interfase de comunicación para adquirir datos... alguien sabe?
> 
> Normalmente esos cables son para transmitir datos de la PC a la impresora pero aunque la especificación dice Bidireccional nadie me ha podido asegurar si realizan la función contraria, de "un escaner" (por ejemplo) hacia la PC.
> 
> Espero alguien tenga información comprobada sobre esto... Saludos.




No, no te va a servir un cable USB - Paralelo.. 

Este convierte un Puerto USB en un Puerto Paralelo aun cuando exista bidireccionalidad en los datos, no puedes convertir un puerto paralelo en USB... que es lo que tu quieres ... adquirir datos desde tu Palm (con conexion USB) como si fuera un puerto paralelo, imposible...

Tendras que ver otras opciones como el uso de microcontrolador USB Host (vinculum por ejemplo) o mediante bluetooth, IrDA o Serial......... todo depende de tu equipo, conocimiento, experiencia y ganas de sacar adelante un proyecto......


----------



## doanesan (Jul 29, 2007)

Ok, gracias por las ideas, hoy me hice de un cable USB-Serie y un camarada me presto otro de USB-Paralelo... voy a implementar las conexiones con el serial y trataré de hacer un pequeño programita en HB++ para leer el puerto de sincronización (tengo una Sony Clie NX70)...

En algun lugar vi un chip, el FT245BM, que al parecer podría servirme pero voy a agotar las posibilidades con los cables...

Espero darles noticias y no solo preguntas... Saludos


----------



## eidtech (Jul 29, 2007)

doanesan dijo:
			
		

> En algun lugar vi un chip, el FT245BM, que al parecer podría servirme pero voy a agotar las posibilidades con los cables...



Tampoco te sirve... el FT245BM requiere conectarse a un host USB... y la Clie no es un USB Host, por lo tanto esa conexion es imposible...


----------



## doanesan (Jul 31, 2007)

Como todo novato, en USB me faltaba aprender mas... pero investigué mas sobre los términos y circuitos relacionados y además con su ayuda me di cuenta que efectivamente estaba en un gran error... la PALM trabaja a nivel periferico y necesita un interprete (Host)... 

Voy a intentar hacer esto via IrDa pero también requiero de un PIC, además de un MCP2150... solo que mi ultimo controlador que manejé fué un 68hc11 y tenía que programarlo con una eprom en ensambraldor la cual necesitaba una tarjeta de transferencia de datos para grabarla y una lampara UV para borrala... obviamente esto ya no es igual con los PIC pero me podrían decir que equipo necesito para programarlo?


----------



## doanesan (Jul 31, 2007)

Como todo novato, en USB me faltaba aprender mas... pero investigué mas sobre los términos y circuitos relacionados y además con su ayuda me di cuenta que efectivamente estaba en un gran error... la PALM trabaja a nivel periferico y necesita un interprete (Host)... 

Voy a intentar hacer esto via IrDa pero también requiero de un PIC, además de un MCP2150... solo que mi ultimo controlador que manejé fué un 68hc11 y tenía que programarlo con una eprom en ensambraldor la cual necesitaba una tarjeta de transferencia de datos para grabarla y una lampara UV para borrala... obviamente esto ya no es igual con los PIC pero me podrían decir que equipo necesito para programarlo?


----------



## eidtech (Jul 31, 2007)

doanesan dijo:
			
		

> Voy a intentar hacer esto via IrDa pero también requiero de un PIC, además de un MCP2150... solo que mi ultimo controlador que manejé fué un 68hc11 y tenía que programarlo con una eprom en ensambraldor la cual necesitaba una tarjeta de transferencia de datos para grabarla y una lampara UV para borrala... obviamente esto ya no es igual con los PIC pero me podrían decir que equipo necesito para programarlo?



La conexion tal y como la mencionas con IrDA es 100% factible, solo asegurate de conseguir el transceiver IrDA. Buscale sobre IrCOMM te va a facilitar mucho la vida.


----------



## eidtech (Ago 1, 2007)

Doanesan... te podria servir el programador GTP USB Lite... o el ARTLV2003 con el Winpic800...

Aunque a mi me gustan mas los AVR  8)


----------

